# Men In Coats



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

AH it didnt work out. It was a really funny video that im sure everyone would have got a kick out of...Sry i couldnt get it going. :-(


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Now your just teasing us. NO FAIR.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Do you know how to post videos? Could you maybe help me out here? lol


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

just copy/paste the url.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

http://www.nearlygood.com/video/menincoats.html

YAY! ok i found teh URL of the internet instead of fiddeling with m y email...its a little blurry. sry.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

No not at all...its these 2 guys that idk do fun stuff.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

no, black lol


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

the link works for me. that was pretty cool. I liked the end


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

yeh man, me 2


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

lol that was cool.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

that was nice


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

haha that was hilarious!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

a ba dee, a ba dee, a be dee, is that all folks. LOL


----------

